# 11/5-6 Tres Palacios Bay / River Mouth



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

Greetings all once again. For the fourth weekend in a row, I am heading back to the coast. Hopefully my luck will be much better.

I am looking at fishing at the mouth of the Tres Palacios River to the Bay. Does anyone have any tips for fishing or where any good spots are there? Also, how is the live bait down in the area now days? Last time I was there, live shrimp was scarce.

Wet lines to all.


----------



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

Weekend was gorgeous.

11/5 However, had no luck up the river mouth saturday morning. So headed out the bay towards the ICW. We were catching hard heads left and right, with a few sand trout in there as well. Even hooked up on 2 sting rays.
11/6 My sister joined us this time. We headed straight for the ICW just so she could catch some fish. We caught a ton more hard heads with a few sand trout mixed in as well. Started to head back in and stopped at one of the small rigs in the bay. Sister ended up pulling in a bigger stingray. Then about 15 mins later, she hooked up on a bull red. We got it about 10 ft from the boat and the line snapped. She got 2 good looks at it though and that made her day. It was about a 36" Bull Red. We had light rods, so wasn't quite prepared to hook one.

Going again in 2 weeks.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Does not sound like you are fishing with live shrimp under a popping cork...If you fish on bottom those trash fish drive you crazy...Also try a DOA or some plastic Wine and white jig tails...Better luck next time..

Old Palacios shark...**** Island kept my cats in food in 1950....lol


----------



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

I am still new to learning all the tricks of salt water fishing.

I tried popping corks a few times out there, but never got a hit. How deep do you usually set the line? Maybe that is what i am doing wrong.

Any help would be appreciated. I am hoping to get back down there in 2 weeks.

I have also fished the **** Island area. 2 trips ago I hauled in a 5lb black drum under a popping cork.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Use #6 treble hook with a medium size (pinch on) ball weight ((Pea size) about 12" back on the 20 lbs 18". leader...Set cork 37 " from the hook to the bottom of your cork...fish 4- 6' of water. You catch more fish deep than shallow...


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Fished the mouth of Tres Palacios river holloween weekend. Caught 12 reds 21"-26" and two flounder up in the weeds on the east shoreline in about 16" of water on dead shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

Poppincork:
Thanks for the info there, I really appreciate it.

Ditto:
How far up the Tres Palacios did you go, maybe I went too far, maybe not far enough. I went to the second bend once you leave the bay.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Just north of the channel marker or tide gauge pole that sticks out of the water in the middle. Theres not really a channel there, that whole area of the mouth is only about 24-30" deep from shoreline to shoreline. Where do you put in at?


----------



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

Attached is an image of the Palacios area.

Bottom left X is where I put in at.

Top left X is where I was fishing at, but had no luck.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

You're in the right spot just a little (100-200 yards) too far. As you're running to your spot you will see a big wood pole sticking out of the water. About 100 yards past the pole make a right towards the east shoreline. If you idle north down the shoreline you will see a barbed wire fence extending into the water. The reds move all along that shoreline this time of year. 

I use a weighted cork, a 3/0 live bait or circle hook attached to about 16" of #20 leader. Use dead shrimp and throw right on the edge of the grass. You will catch 2-3 at a time and then it will slack off for about 15-20 minutes and they come through again. There is also some flounder in the weeks.

It's pretty shallow over there. I've got a 22' Baystealt and hve no problem getting there on plane, but I've got to idle all the way to where you fishing X is get deep enough to get back up.


----------



## mrtex0utlaw (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, I really appreciate that. I am hoping to get back down there in 2 weekends. Would this coming, but have to head for Chicago sunday morning because of work.

If you happen to be out there, I have a 94 Astro 21' CC (white/with red lettering).

Hopefully I will get lucky this time.


Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

We'll be down Thanksgiving weekend. I've got a 22' Baystealth, white with maroon accents on the seats. I'll keep an eye out for ya. I hear they've been catching trout in the river but most have been small.

My father in law lives on the river off of FM 2853 in Tres Palacios Oaks. It's between the flashing light in Blessing and FM 521. He runs a small corner store and beer joint. Coldest beer in town.


----------

